
New Simulations Predict the United States' Coming Climate Change Mass Migration - andy318
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/new-simulations-predict-the-united-states-coming-climate-change-mass-migration
======
classicsnoot
I hear so often of people trying to make a buck on Green products and
sustainable practices. It has become a common knowledge phenomenon that
Earth's climate is changing. But it is very rare to hear that people are
actually planning for the Change.

